# KAPLAN



## Kipper (Jan 30, 2007)

I did not know all of this was available. I liked the one KAPLAN reference I had. Wish I would have had the rest.

KAPLAN REFERENCE MATERIAL


----------



## jd_chi02 (Jan 30, 2007)

I went to the website and thought that the books were ok ... then I noticed that most of them were published years ago. So I went to the local College library and got the books from there.

There are a number of website with good reference material for free:

http://www.eod.gvsu.edu/eod/

http://engineeringregistration.tamu.edu/

What exam are you preparing for?


----------



## Kipper (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh, I passed April '06.

Great idea about the library. I was looking at a catalog for KAPLAN today. Did not realize they had old publish dates.

I had one book from Kaplan that I really liked, would have liked the rest.


----------

